# A 18 inch Rhombeus



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

The King of all Rhombeus !!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey thats a very nice picture, you should post that in the picture gallery though :smile:


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

nice pic he must be a killer


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

"moved to picture gallery"

where did you get him? how much did you pay for him if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Ho !! I just found the King picture, I didn't say it's mine..

It will be my dream to own him !!

18 inch !!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dang.. makes mine look like a guppy. Sheesh..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> I just found the King picture, I didn't say it's mine


The photo (of which I have the original of) originates by Wayne Mah. He sent me this photo of the pirana around late 1990's. I don't think the fish is actually 18 inches as this was eye-ball measuring by Wayne. I think the fish was actually closer to 16 inches.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

That's a big mouth !!







Let put him in MAD aqurium !!









Another pic :


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow, we could eat a mouse whole


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I seen that pic before, deffinitly a big sucker


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wowser..nice..who ever ownes it is one lucky bastard


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> wowser..nice..who ever ownes it is one lucky bastard


 or un-lucky, think of the food bill


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > I just found the King picture, I didn't say it's mine
> 
> 
> The photo (of which I have the original of) originates by Wayne Mah. He sent me this photo of the pirana around late 1990's. I don't think the fish is actually 18 inches as this was eye-ball measuring by Wayne. I think the fish was actually closer to 16 inches.


 yeah he is right


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> hastatus said:
> 
> 
> > > I just found the King picture, I didn't say it's mine
> ...


 That is still a big ass rhom


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

i want one


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to pictures.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

He sure is scary looking.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Now thats monster! That thing must of cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i wonder how long he had it... i believe that one is dead actually as i have seen pics of it stiff and stuffed into a 10 gallon tank


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I saw this fish in Detriot ,April 5 1998. Without a doubt the biggest RHOM ever. At least 18 inches''


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

GOOD GRACIOUS!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

BTW, this is a peruvian high back right?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I did the photo fish size check. Found Wayne's fish to be about 14 in TL.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

what ever he measures hes nice!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cute little bugger...







!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

that thing is F-ing dope!!! the mouth is rediculous


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Awsome!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I did the photo fish size check. Found Wayne's fish to be about 14 in TL.


 Only 14 eh? I would have pegged it for much larger. That head and jaw is massive looking compared to my 14 incher.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I did the photo fish size check. Found Wayne's fish to be about 14 in TL.


 Wayne must have be measuring in "Guy Inches"


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Wow!! That's a monster.You would need a second job just to feed it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Serrapygo Posted on Sep 8 2003, 11:31 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Sep 8 2003, 07:57 AM)
> I did the photo fish size check. Found Wayne's fish to be about 14 in TL.
> 
> Only 14 eh? I would have pegged it for much larger. That head and jaw is massive looking compared to my 14 incher.


Wayne feeds his "babies" massively, so the head is abit out of shape. Think of overfed P. nattereri and you get the same distortion.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

hey this pic is in the gallery already..


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

hey this pic is in the gallery already..







still worth lookin


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wasnt this fish up for sale?


----------

